
ChezWEB: Hygienic Literate Programming for Chez Scheme - kick
https://github.com/arcfide/ChezWEB
======
eggy
Aaron Hsu, the author, is now a complete APL (Dyalog) advocate. I similarly
have gone from Lisp to J, and now APL. I read the book "Mr. Babbage's Secret:
The Tale of a Cypher and Apl". It is more of a history narrative melding a few
things together, but it got me back on the array programming languages. I find
it is true, that a single page of code is easier for me to rework when I need
to review/edit it than pages of well-documented code (Python, C, or other).
Racket is now being implemented in Chez.

~~~
kick
'arcfide completed his thesis just the other day! It was really interesting.
Have you read it?

~~~
eggy
I downloaded it, but compiler design is not my area. I do like his talks and
he champions Iverson's Notation as a Tool of Thought very well. I hope to read
it over the holiday.

